# Game #62 (3/8): Los Angeles Lakers @ New Orleans Hornets



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (31-30) @ New Orleans Hornets (31-28)


Date: Wednesday, March 8th
Time: 5:00 pm

  

Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Smush Parker", "Parker");</script>S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.353*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table>

​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C. Paul</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Snyder</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Mason</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. West</td><td align="center" valign="top">P. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *9.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.341*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Claxton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Johnson </td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Rasual Butler", "Butler");</script>R. Butler</td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Jackson </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>47</td> <td>13</td> <td>.783</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>26-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>95.1</td> <td>88.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>42</td> <td>17</td> <td>.712</td> <td>4 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>108.1</td> <td>100.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.3</td><td><nobr>Won 11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>33</td> <td>28</td> <td>.541</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.4</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.7</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>47</td> <td>13</td> <td>.783</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>28-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>99.9</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>34</td> <td>25</td> <td>.576</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>96.9</td> <td>94.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>33</td> <td>27</td> <td>.550</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>90.8</td> <td>88.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*NO/Oklahoma City*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*31*</td> <td>*28*</td> <td>*.525*</td> <td>*15 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*19-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*20-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*92.1*</td> <td>*93.2*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.1*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*31*</td> <td>*30*</td> <td>*.508*</td> <td>*16 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*17-12*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*15-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.6*</td> <td>*96.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.6*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>29</td> <td>31</td> <td>.483</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>19-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>98.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>29</td> <td>31</td> <td>.483</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>93.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>28</td> <td>33</td> <td>.459</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>26</td> <td>33</td> <td>.441</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.8</td> <td>92.5</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>25</td> <td>35</td> <td>.417</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>23</td> <td>37</td> <td>.383</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>101.8</td> <td>106.2</td> <td class="redfont">-4.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>19</td> <td>41</td> <td>.317</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>97.1</td> <td class="redfont">-8.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
Magic Number for the Lakers to make the Playoffs:
21

Upcoming Games


March 10th - @







- KCAL


March 12th - vs.







- ABC​ 
March 14th - @







- KCAL

March 15th - vs.







- FSN

March 17th - @







- KCAL
​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pretty big game.. I dont think that needs to be said much more.. Lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Pretty big game.. I dont think that needs to be said much more.. Lol


 Yup. HUGE game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

nobody predicted the outcome, so let me be the first to say WIN!!!!. They got the best of us last meeting, I would like to believe that we can win this game because they dont want to drop three in a row after winning a big one against Detroit.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We'll beat em


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I think the fact that the game is played in New Orleans is good for the Lakers because it takes the Hornets away from their normal routines and the loud crouds in OK City.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whats the hornets home record?

its going to be tough to be this team at their home floor

but i think kobe will come through knowing how important this game is


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow thhis is a big game ....i thin kthe Lakers have to start winning all these games against teams


they should and who are also in playoff contention 

GO LAKERS!!! 


Kobe scores 30 or more i say they win 


:cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> I think the fact that the game is played in New Orleans is good for the Lakers because it takes the Hornets away from their normal routines and the loud crouds in OK City.


 Very good point. Let's hope that plays in our favor. The Oklahoma City crowd gets crazy.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Kwame goes for 10+ rebs, call me crazy but thats my prediction.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So do you guys think the fans in New Orleans will just sit there quietly or something? The first pro sports event in the city since Hurricane Katrina. That arena will be CRAZY!! It's a sellout and the crowd can't wait to cheer on the best team the Hornets have put together since relocating from Charlotte and they can't wait to boo Jim Jackson.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Good thing for Wafer that he is in the NBDL.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't get off work until like 10:30pm so I know I'm going to be pissed if on my way home I here on ESPN radio that we lost. This is our last chance. The Kings and Jazz do not scare me. It's the Rockets!! They're really on fire right now and at the rate they are winning the can probably win 46 games!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Important game. Lakers have more talent. I say Hornets by 6. :biggrin:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Important game. Lakers have more talent. I say Hornets by 6. :biggrin:


You sadist monkey!!!! :biggrin: 

But anyway, how many games behind the Hornets are the Lakers? is it two? ****, they gotta win, and hope the hornets lose thier next few games

Its so funny, as bad as were playing, we still have a chance to move up, of course we would have the 7th seed(maybe even 6th) if we ACTUALLY PLAYED WITH SOME EFFORT THIS LAST "EASY" HOMESTAND!

GO LAKESHOW!THROW BEADS AT THEM!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hornets by 30!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> You sadist monkey!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> But anyway, how many games behind the Hornets are the Lakers? is it two? ****, they gotta win, and hope the hornets lose thier next few games
> 
> ...


Believe me I hope I'm wrong! But this team hasn't shown me they have enough heart to do anything consistantly.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This one means a lot in terms of standings, it would be great to get a little stability in securing the 7 spot.

I gotta beleive that the Lakers will play a great game tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i kinda just wanna see how jim jackson does...if he does good...he could be the breaker into actually making the playoffs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

First game in New Orleans for the Hornets. They'll be pumped up - and so the crowd will be.

Kobe thrives in these kinds of situation - Will the team follow its leader is remain to be seen. Call me Pessimistic but I don't have a good feeling about today's game.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers by 10 or more. Hopefully we'll carry on the energy we put forth in the past three games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you know the horents are going to blow out the lakers because its the first game there


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did you know? The Lakers are 0-1 since Slava has been waived..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Teh Slava Curse.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

At least Wafer isnt here to get posterized again


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe that this game will be on NBATV if you don't have league pass or local LA TV.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know if itz just me but I have a bad feeling for this game.

NO has lost 3 straight games, and they are going back to their arena after a long absence.

They are going to play harder than ever. 

The lakers need to step up and Notch if they want to win this game, and if they play just as hard as the NO, i believe they can beat them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good start early.. 12-2 advantage in the paint.. 18-10 LAL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:clap: Kobe blocks Paul to end the 1st :clap:

End 1st: Lakers 28 - Hornets 24


```
Name	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	10 	2-5 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	6 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Cook 	11 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Mihm 	10 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Parker 	11 	3-5 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	6 
Bryant 	12 	4-9 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	9 
Vujacic 2 	1-1 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 
Totals 	56 	13-24 	2-6 	0-0 	2 	10 	8 	1 	1 	1 	4 	28 
Percentages: 	  .542 	.333 	.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 1
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Mason 	8 	2-4 	0-0 	2-2 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	6 
West 	11 	4-8 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	8 
Brown 	5 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Paul 	12 	2-5 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Snyder 	6 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Claxton 4 	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Williams 3 	0-0 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	49 	10-23 	0-0 	4-4 	3 	12 	5 	2 	0 	0 	3 	24 
Percentages: 	  .435 	.000 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 1
```


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jim Jackson made his first shot as a Laker.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Then clanks his 2nd one.. he looks fine out there though.. 

considering the lineup.. Sasha, Jackson, Walton, Odom, Kwame..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And the Phil crush on Luke continues (nevermind just made a shot, lol)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

haha, as soft as Cook is I think he would beat the **** out of Paul.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Gosh I miss Chick, this stupid announcer is such a homer saying there was no foul on Cook. He outweighs Paul by 100 LBs so if he taps him, of course Paul is going to go flying.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That Cook/Paul thing was funny though... Kinda surprised the foul wasnt a flagrant as we know with the NBA officials.. :laugh:

Cook got a Tech because he pushed Paul off after Paul acted like a baby?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Phil called a time out.............................................


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe = Brutal tonight


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe = Brutal tonight


Yeah it does look like he's playing pretty brutal (I can only watch the box score cus im at work).

But you know all that means is he's gonna own the second half.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul is acting like a lil brat, Grow up. Kobes block on Paul was great!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dunno what's up with Kobe but Lakers are leading so I dont really care.. However, the Hornets went on a big run to sorta comeback :curse:

Halftime: Lakers 58 - Hornets 52


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	20 	2-6 	0-1 	3-4 	1 	9 	3 	1 	0 	0 	2 	7 
Cook 	15 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	1 	1 	0 	2 	5 
Mihm 	17 	4-5 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	6 	2 	0 	0 	0 	3 	8 
Parker 	17 	4-6 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	4 	0 	1 	0 	1 	10 
Bryant 	20 	4-14 	1-3 	7-8 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	16 
Jackson 3 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Vujacic 7 	2-4 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Brown 	6 	0-0 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 	1 
Walton 	6 	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Totals 	111 	21-41 	3-8 	13-16 	5 	21 	13 	6 	3 	2 	13 	58 
Percentages: 	  .512 	.375 	.812 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Mason 	15 	3-6 	0-0 	3-4 	1 	4 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	9 
West 	14 	4-8 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	9 
Brown 	12 	1-5 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	3 
Paul 	18 	4-7 	0-0 	5-5 	1 	4 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	13 
Snyder 	11 	0-3 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 
Jackson  6 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Butler 	14 	2-4 	0-1 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	1 	1 	3 	6 
Williams 9 	1-2 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Claxton  5 	3-4 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	8 
Totals 	104 	18-42 	0-3 	16-19 	6 	19 	9 	4 	4 	2 	12 	52 
Percentages: 	  .429 	.000 	.842 	  	Team Rebounds: 3
```
Game Info
Technical Fouls: LA Lakers - B. Cook 1. New Orl/OKC - C. Paul 1
Officials: David Jones, Eric Lewis, Ken Mauer

Also - These Hornets announcers are as brutal as Kobe's shooting %!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, Kobe is really losing us the game right now. Too many missed shots (4-17 FG), turnovers, no triangle. Meh, can't be perfect every game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Stupid refs!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow Kobe Stop ****ing Shooting. Make A ****ing Pass. 5-20 Field Goals. ****ing Ridiculous.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another 3rd quarter stink fest.. Bwahahahahah!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing like the typical third quarter break down.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

How hard is it to cover a guy floating 18 feet from the basket? You can't tell one guy to stick with him? Why was Luke Walton guarding the paint on that last play? How many questions can I fit into one post?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I really hope Kobe starts playing as a team player in the fourth rather than one who hogs it up and constantly misses. Needs to realize his shots aren't going in. 1-8 from the field in the 3rd. Rofl.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it to lake to trade Phil for Scott? :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3: Lakers 81 - Hornets 80


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	33 	5-10 	1-2 	4-6 	2 	12 	4 	2 	0 	0 	2 	15 
Cook 	20 	3-3 	2-2 	0-0 	0 	3 	2 	1 	1 	0 	3 	8 
Mihm 	18 	4-7 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	6 	3 	1 	0 	0 	4 	8 
Parker 	28 	6-9 	0-3 	2-2 	0 	1 	4 	2 	2 	0 	1 	14 
Bryant 	32 	5-22 	1-5 	11-12 	3 	5 	1 	2 	1 	1 	2 	22 
Jackson 3 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Vujacic 7 	2-4 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Walton 	12 	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	4 	1 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Brown 	7 	1-1 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 	3 
Totals 	160 	29-60 	5-13 	18-22 	10 	31 	18 	11 	4 	2 	16 	81 
Percentages: 	  .483 	.385 	.818 	  	Team Rebounds: 8
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Mason 	22 	3-6 	0-0 	3-4 	1 	4 	2 	1 	0 	0 	2 	9 
West 	29 	11-18 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	3 	0 	1 	0 	1 	1 	23 
Brown 	21 	1-5 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	3 	2 	1 	0 	1 	4 	3 
Paul 	30 	6-13 	1-1 	6-6 	1 	4 	8 	1 	2 	0 	1 	19 
Snyder 	19 	2-5 	0-2 	0-0 	2 	6 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	4 
Claxton 17 	3-5 	0-1 	2-2 	0 	0 	4 	1 	2 	0 	3 	8 
Williams14 	3-4 	0-0 	2-2 	1 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	8 
Butler 	15 	2-5 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	1 	1 	3 	6 
Jackson 6 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	173 	31-64 	1-6 	17-20 	10 	26 	18 	8 	6 	3 	19 	80 
Percentages: 	  .484 	.167 	.850 	  	Team Rebounds: 6
```


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I just got home. What's the deal here? Is Kobe taking bad shots?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I just got home. What's the deal here? Is Kobe taking bad shots?


For the most part yea.. but oh well..

Odom having a great game.. 15/15/5


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> For the most part yea.. but oh well..
> 
> Odom having a great game.. 15/15/5


 Judging from the box score, it looks like everyone else is making shots. I assume our defense has been pretty poor again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe getting to the line like crazy.. Kobe hit a jumper.. tied up!


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

I wanna see JJ on the floor!!! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with 4 straight.. up 4.. cmon guys!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah! Smush to Kobe!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh my god.. Playin like crap right now.. Smush throws it away.. Tied up at 97 with 2:54 to go..


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Oh my god.. Playin like crap right now.. Smush throws it away.. Tied up at 97 with 2:54 to go..


?!?!?!? Apparently this damn box score is way behind. I still got 7 minutes left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe 3.. 100-97 LAL..
Speedy fallaway.. 100-99 LAL.. less than 2 to go
Kobe over Speedy.. 102-99 LAL.. 
Speedy miss, Mason putback.. 102-101 LAL.. 1:15 left
Kobe fadeaway.. OMG wow.. 104-101 LAL.. 
Paul stolen by Parker, behind the back.. Odom DUNK.. 106-101 LAL..

Timeout Hornets with 39.2 left

:gopray:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Does anyone else find it hilarious when Stu makes up what the players say on the court? I swear he drags out entire conversations by himself.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kobe is killing it......unbelievable he's hit like 7 straight long range shots (why NOK is guarding him wijth Speedy Claxton is beyond me)

What is amazing to me since getting league pass is the sheer number of close games the Lakers play, every game I watch comes down to the wire. Has to be stressful as a fan!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Bryant just silencing the crowd.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

kobe is amazing. The man can turn it on like a a lightswitch!! Great play by Smush!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big steal by Smush. Kobe though the guy is just incredible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Wow Bryant just silencing the crowd.


That was an unbelievable display.


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe 3.. 100-97 LAL..
> Speedy fallaway.. 100-99 LAL.. less than 2 to go
> Kobe over Speedy.. 102-99 LAL..
> Speedy miss, Mason putback.. 102-101 LAL.. 1:15 left
> ...


Thanks for the update.

YEAH KOBE! Man, I wish I was watching this!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here we go!!!

Speedy bank, West O board miss, Odom board.. Fouled intentionally.. 
Odom good.. 107-101 LAL..
Odom miss.. Mihm O Board.. Fouled intentionally.. 28.1 left


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We got it boys and girls :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm splits.. SMUSH STEALS THE DAGGER DUNK.. Lakers up 110-101.. 

Speedy 3.. 110-104 LAL..

Walton intentionally fouled..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I guess Kobe decided to make shots at the right time. What a big freakin win. And major props to Smush and Lamar from the few minutes that I watched tonight.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Say what you will about the Lakers, but they always seem to find a way to win when they're threatened to be overtaken.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton not even close.. 8.1 left..

*Kobe airplanes his way outta the game showing off, haha*

Walton good.. 111-104.. 

Speedy 3.. 111-107 LAL

1.5 left.. intentional foul..

(Box to come!)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobes New nickname.....

THE CLOSER.... :clap:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow.

I was just cursing at Kobe earlier on that he should stop shooting the ball. He was only making like 20 some %.

Now, he comes up big in da forth quarter
NICE!!!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe talking about Lamar's potential to be one of the greatest ever. Have you no shame, Kobe? Lamar could be 45 years old and people will still talk about his potential, it's funny.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

After a brutal game from Kobe he comes through BIG TIME with 18 4th quarter points :clap:

Very nice big ugly win for playoff standings!!!!!!

Final: Lakers 113 - Hornets 107


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	45 	6-14 	1-3 	5-8 	5 	17 	6 	3 	0 	0 	4 	18 
Cook 	20 	3-3 	2-2 	0-0 	0 	3 	2 	1 	1 	0 	3 	8 
Mihm 	29 	4-7 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	8 	3 	1 	0 	0 	4 	9 
Parker 	36 	7-10 	0-3 	2-2 	0 	1 	7 	3 	5 	0 	1 	16 
Bryant 	43 	12-33 	2-6 	14-16 	4 	6 	1 	2 	3 	1 	2 	40 
Jackson 3 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Brown 	17 	1-1 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	3 	0 	1 	0 	1 	3 	3 
Walton 	24 	3-3 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	2 	4 	2 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Vujacic 14 	3-5 	2-2 	2-2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	10 
Totals 	231 	40-78 	7-16 	26-34 	16 	41 	23 	14 	9 	2 	19 	113 
Percentages: 	  .513 	.438 	.765 	  	Team Rebounds: 10
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Mason 	34 	6-10 	0-0 	3-4 	2 	5 	2 	2 	0 	0 	2 	15 
West 	42 	12-21 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	5 	0 	1 	0 	1 	3 	25 
Brown 	26 	1-5 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	5 	2 	1 	0 	1 	5 	3 
Paul 	38 	7-16 	2-3 	6-6 	1 	4 	10 	2 	3 	0 	3 	22 
Snyder 	19 	2-5 	0-2 	0-0 	2 	6 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	4 
Williams20 	3-4 	0-0 	4-4 	1 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	4 	10 
Claxton 28 	9-16 	2-3 	2-2 	1 	2 	5 	3 	2 	0 	3 	22 
Butler 	21 	2-5 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	1 	2 	2 	1 	5 	6 
Jackson 6 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Johnson 3 	0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	237 	42-86 	4-11 	19-22 	15 	34 	22 	13 	8 	3 	27 	107 
Percentages: 	  .488 	.364 	.864 	  	Team Rebounds: 8
```
*Game Info*
Technical Fouls: LA Lakers - B. Cook 1, S. Parker 1. New Orl/OKC - C. Paul 1
Officials: David Jones, Eric Lewis, Ken Mauer


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

:clap: :banana:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Kobe killed it in the 4th, but don't forget Lamar's big night too.

He was the main reason it was as close as it was in the 4th, then Kobe just went off.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I like how Kobe commented on Lamar and telling the LA fans (cough all you bums in this board) to give him time, Lamar i got your back! Great win!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh yeah lost in the Kobe effort was a fabulous game from LO (18/17/6), Smush (16/1/7/5 steals), Sasha (10 pts), and even Walton (7 pts, 4 dimes).

Oh yea Mihm had 9 and 8 too..

Wow I could go on.. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> I like how Kobe commented on Lamar and telling the LA fans (cough all you bums in this board) to give him time, Lamar i got your back! Great win!


Well your gonna have to excuse me if I want him consistant.. That's the only way this team is going anywhere..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Oh yeah lost in the Kobe effort was a fabulous game from LO (18/17/6), Smush (16/1/7/5 steals), Sasha (10 pts), and even Walton (7 pts, 4 dimes).
> 
> Oh yea Mihm had 9 and 8 too..
> 
> Wow I could go on.. :laugh:


I concur! Way to go fellas!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Lamar has had something to the tune of 7 years to become a great player. He hasn't improved much since his rookie year. He's had a ton of monster performances this year, and yet he still averages a ho-hum 14 points and under 9 boards a game. Tells you something about his consistency.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> Kobe talking about Lamar's potential to be one of the greatest ever. Have you no shame, Kobe? Lamar could be 45 years old and people will still talk about his potential, it's funny.


be patience fans of LA, be patience!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Someone give me a run down on the bad defense tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Someone give me a run down on the bad defense tonight.


David West killed Cook (which is expected each night Cook is out there). Nobody could stop Claxton..

Best part of the game was when Cook and Paul went a little at it :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I assume most of West's damage came from jumpers. His game is similar to Cook's, obviously more refined though. He came out the same year the Cook did, and I assume we would have drafted him had he fallen in our lap.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe in the 4th quarter; 7-11 from the floor, 18 points, hitting his last 3 shots in the final 2:18. Still, Kobe should have stopped shooting the ball in the 2nd and 3rd quarters after he had missed 6 and 7 straight shots (and eventually more). He can get in rhytm other ways; like driving to the basket and drawing fouls, something he does better than basically everyone in the league next to Wade. Anyone see the look on Jim Jackson's face after Kobe's last ridiculous "OMG WTF" fadeaway? Priceless. 

Anyway, best part of this game besides the heroics at the end by Kobe, by far was Odom's performance. Aggressive on the boards and on O. Missed a couple easy chippies but played an overall marquee floor game. Even played some good defense for stretches. Really great stuff, I want that effort and aggressiveness every game from Odom. And Smush with the steal on Paul! Damn that was awesome.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I assume most of West's damage came from jumpers. His game is similar to Cook's, obviously more refined though. He came out the same year the Cook did, and I assume we would have drafted him had he fallen in our lap.


Yea most of his baskets were jumpers..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

How did Jim Jackson Play?


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

The One said:


> How did Jim Jackson Play?


he only played like 3 minutes..i cant really judge him..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It would have been a huge blow if the Lakers had lost this game because the Kings, Rockets, and Jazz all won today and Memphis has a 10 point lead in the 3rd quater.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Good win, gotta wait to see how Jimmy Jackson performs down the stretch.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well your gonna have to excuse me if I want him *consistant*.. That's the only way this team is going anywhere..



I agree with you there ! :cheers:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------

